# Need Some Advice



## Knight (May 1, 2013)

A friend of mine has guilt tripped me into shooting his wedding. I warned him, over and over again, that I'm not a pro, can't guarantee anything, nor do I have the talent and equipment that a professional shooter does, but he insisted. 

Still, I want to do the best I can. To that end, I have money to get one nice lens before I go to the wedding. It's going to be in the evening and the reception at night. Both out doors. What would you suggest? 

My Current Gear: 5D MKIII and T2i EF-S 18-155, EF-S 55-250, EF 50 1.8, EF 80 1.8, EF 28 2.8 IS, and 24-105 F/4 L , Speedlight 430EX


----------



## wickidwombat (May 1, 2013)

do you mean you have the EF85 f1.8?

if so i suggest getting the sigma 35 f1.4

i would use the 24-105 and the flash for the majority where you will be stopped down
for the reception stick with the 35 and the 85

those 3 lenses and your flash 

the sigma 35 on your T2i will be more like a 50 on FF too to use concurrently witht he 5D and 24-105
then for the reception you could go the 35 on the FF and the 85 on the crop


----------



## Quasimodo (May 1, 2013)

LOL, I hear you 

You have good equipment. It might be me, but shooting in ettl mode with my 430 and 580 gives a harder light in my eyes than with my 600. So if you can borrow a 600 and possibly a ST-E2 and a lightstand (also a softbox) for the groupshot? 

There is also a long thread (can't remember the name now) with a guy in your situation (2 months ago) where you will find a lot of helpful comments from experienced wedding shooters.

Good luck, and shoot in Raw and have lots of storage with you. Easily 3000 shots for such an event


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 1, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> LOL, I hear you
> 
> You have good equipment. It might be me, but shooting in ettl mode with my 430 and 580 gives a harder light in my eyes than with my 600. So if you can borrow a 600 and possibly a ST-E2 and a lightstand (also a softbox) for the groupshot?
> 
> ...


That was Blaydese who posted it, I think it's called 'First paid photoshoot' or something.


----------



## LewisShermer (May 1, 2013)

as pointed out, you have most of the gear anyway and as long as you know how to use it you'll be fine.

I would suggest also getting a 50mm either 1.2 or 1.4

I shoot weddings with just the 50mm and the 28-105mm and the 28-105mm hardly gets used other than for groups.

for my next wedding I'm going to get that sigma art 35mm and see how that goes as some guy I was 2nd shooting for last month used one with some nice results. I do do a lot of upright shots though and he shoots all landscape. horses for courses I guess, it just depends on your style.


----------



## stefsan (May 1, 2013)

If it is not too dark I would bring a good tele (like the 70-200 f2.8 ) for the reception too. I like to shoot people from a distance without them noticing – much more natural than the cheesy smiles you get when they are aware of being photographed (just my two cents).


----------



## ecka (May 1, 2013)

I would get some kind of 35/1.4 (perhaps the new Sigma 35/1.4 HSM).
You must (and you do) have 2 bodies for event photography like wedding, because some great moments may be lost due to lens changing procedures.
5D3+35/1.4 and T2i+85/1.8 would be my choice + 2 more viewing angles are available if you switch the lenses. 28/2.8 IS USM may be great for wide angle or video, but 24-105L may do as well + as a backup lens.
One thing to worry about is lighting, you have only 1 speedlite and T2i pop-up flash. Second speedlite may be a good idea.


----------



## Knight (May 1, 2013)

Wow! Thanks everyone for the responses. I really appreciate the advice as well as set up ideas.


Seems like a 35 1.4 is the lens that keeps being mentioned. I was reading about the new Sigma art one the other night. Seems really good though a couple of user reviews mentioned that the Bokeh is bad. The 35L is about $300 more right now. Would it be worth spending the extra for the L? 

I'd love to get the 70-200 2.8 that was mentioned, but it's out of my price range. I'm trying to stay less than $1000.

I love my little nifty-fifty, though I use the 85 more on the 5D and the 50 on the T2i. I'll probably pick up a nicer 50mm like the 1.4. 

I'm limited to the one speedlight I have, and I definitely need to practice with it. Would a mini lens mount soft box be advisable?


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (May 1, 2013)

stefsan said:


> If it is not too dark I would bring a good tele (like the 70-200 f2.8 ) for the reception too. I like to shoot people from a distance without them noticing – much more natural than the cheesy smiles you get when they are aware of being photographed (just my two cents).



+100

Love my 70-200!


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (May 1, 2013)

Knight said:


> Wow! Thanks everyone for the responses. I really appreciate the advice as well as set up ideas.
> 
> 
> Seems like a 35 1.4 is the lens that keeps being mentioned. I was reading about the new Sigma art one the other night. Seems really good though a couple of user reviews mentioned that the Bokeh is bad. The 35L is about $300 more right now. Would it be worth spending the extra for the L?
> ...



Check around the used market for 70-200 ---I am currently using the 2.8 non-IS version (used from $900-1200). If you have steady hands its an amazing lens. 

Also --- consider renting gear for the weekend. 

mini softbox...ehhhh...I would go with a cheaper diffuser...http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/749442-REG/Vello_BD_C430_Bounce_Dome_Diffuser_for.html

Also, within the budget you state ---consider snagging an extra flash and a few cheap triggers (to take the flashes off camera


----------



## brad goda (May 1, 2013)

you seem to have all you need... 
5DIII and 24-105 
get a 600 flash instead of a new lens ,,, this new flash works well with the new cameras!
learn the flash features... keep it on the camera and dont get fancy if you are not used to shooting weddings... maybe get / rent a battery pack... bring second body and lens for back up... but keep it simple... 
tripod for group shots....
go to the rehearsal and plan where you should be... and an alternate spot.
get the schedule of events and keep it simple.
good luck


----------



## pdirestajr (May 1, 2013)

So you got guilt tripped into working at your friend's wedding?! No party times for you.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 1, 2013)

You have all you need except: confidence & experience.

Crack the manual. Get your partner kids neighbour colleagues to pose in low light conditions. practice. practice. practice.


oh and practice.

Train hard fight easy.

think 'i'm possible' not impossible.

don't buy any more gear.

you want to spend your time taking pics, not changing lenses or fretting about which of your primes to use.

Put the 28 on the 5D. Put the 50mm on the T2i. Have the 85mm in your pocket.


----------



## Northstar (May 1, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> You have all you need except: confidence & experience.
> 
> Crack the manual. Get your partner kids neighbour colleagues to pose in low light conditions. practice. practice. practice.
> 
> ...



VERY good advice! 

another option is 24-105 on 5d3, and 50 on t2i with 85 in pocket


----------



## distant.star (May 1, 2013)

.
There have been a couple of good "OMG I'm Being Forced to Shoot a Wedding" threads in the last few months. Research them as they have great info that will serve you well.

If you're getting a lens, I can't think of a "nicer" one than the new Sigma 34 f/1.4. I've been using it for a month and have found it staggeringly good. You won't go wrong if you get the Canon 35mm instead -- except you'll have $300 or so fewer dollars in your pocket. As for the bokeh deficiency, I think that's been pretty well disproved (probably a red herring started by the Canon peanut gallery to begin with). Either way, I'd go into such an event with one of the two.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 1, 2013)

I think your lens line up is more than enough. Put the 50mm 1.8 (for head shots) or 28mm (for normal shots) with your T2i, and the 24-105 with your 5D3 and you're set. What you need is another flash and you're set. 

My regular setup are a Ti1 with 28mm F1.8/55-250 and a 5D2 with a 50mm F1.4/24-105 L and 2 nissin speedlights. They're more than enough to cover the whole wedding. Most of the time, it's the 5D2 + 50mm for me. 24-105 will only get used for group shots.


----------



## pj1974 (May 2, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> You have all you need except: confidence & experience.
> 
> Crack the manual. Get your partner kids neighbour colleagues to pose in low light conditions. practice. practice. practice.
> 
> ...



Yes, the above advice (by another 'Paul') is close to the advice I give too. 

I've been asked (not guilt tripped) into doing weddings for friends, and I've always made it clear that I'm doing this as a favour, as a friend - and don't expect shots like a seasoned pro photographer with $50k worth of gear.

Many times my friends have been very thankful with my shots (even back in the days before I had a DSLR!) I have 2 Canon APS-C bodies. Primes are important for weddings, both 1) often with low-light settings and 2) wanting to isolate subject (people / sometimes decor) from background

Practise is SO important. Do a 'trial' with a couple of your friends in a similar / same environment. Don't change lenses too often if you can help it. Think about composition, light, ideas. I often like a bit of distance b/w me and the couple / bridal party / guests (so having a bit of telephoto - eg 85mm helps). 

While a bit different, this is related: often people tell me they are going to get a camera 'just before they go on holidays' (or to take photos of a friend's wedding - and what can I recommend). I tell them get a camera NOW... practice a bit daily (or as often as time practically allows them).

Learn all the settings, functions, buttons, etc of your camera NOW. Read the manual 2 times, or more times if you've NEVER owned a camera before. Have it to hand. Many ppl have thanked me for that advice many times over, realising it's the practice that makes the difference, more than the actual equipment. 8)

Regards

Paul J


----------



## Knight (May 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice and suggestions!


----------

